# Excision retropharyngeal mass w/T&A



## dimmitta (Jul 11, 2011)

I am having a problem finding a good cpt code for excision of 1.5cm soft tissue mass/lymph node. The trouble I'm having is that the doctor performed this excision intraorally and all the codes I'm finding are for excision of tissue mass or lymph nodes through an outside neck incision. Anyone have any ideas? Here is the portion from the op note:

"EXCISION OF 1.5CM SOFT TISSUE MASS: Using the Coblator an incision was made in the posterior pharyngeal wall and then using a tonsillar Hemostat the large lymph node in the retropharynx was removed using a combination of blunt dissection and electrocautery. The lymph node was removed in its entirety. Hemostasis was achieved with the bipolar cautery Coblation machine as needed."

Any help or ideas would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------

